# Gold Nugget , Gold flake Maroon Clownfishs @DA*



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

First time available in Canada? Im not sure anyway first time i saw , rarely seen in LFS


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

what's DA?


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Dragon Aquarium in Mississauga china town


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

http://reefbuilders.com/2013/06/27/gold-nugget-maroon-clownfish/


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Did you happen to remember the price?


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Nugget ..$400 or 450 pair
Flake.. $250 or $300 pair
best deal , best clown , your tank look best 
in Us $499 for Nugget pair .
Looking fat and healthy , good new for clown fan ) beautiful clownfish ever......


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

For anthias fan 
Extremely rare Deep water Hawaii Yellow Anthias available pre order @SUM..


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Thanks for posting the info zoa


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

No pro ..
Hope the person who got it post and share pictures


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Do you know how much?


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

notclear said:


> Do you know how much?


$450 for pair , only one pair available


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

notclear said:


> Do you know how much?


I saw today at Dragon, its mark as $500, I suppose its for the pair, its about an inch in size. The white guy who knows about clown fish at Dragon is off on Friday and Monday, just for your info since the other staff do not know much about these clown fish.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Who got it ? Speak up !!!
To bad my new tank not ready , if so i will crab for sure


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

They are still avail, I saw them today again. I spoke to the guy who knows about it, he claims its the only one in Canada, I wonder.


----------



## zoapaly (Jul 10, 2013)

Ok i will take it tomorrow , I'm itching my hand


----------

